# Cobia



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

No reports? Is no one chaching any Cobai?


----------



## Sheepshead25 (Mar 30, 2015)

This should be interesting....  

My personal report just in hopes of squeezing something out of someone on here...Went out last weekend out of Destin. Winds all jacked up out of the NW all morning never really brought them up. Ended up seeing 2... one shallow just past 2nd bar and one really deep in 70'. Never really had a good shot at but we gave it a shot. 0/2. could be a slow season but I havent seen the #'s yet....


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Worst year I've ever seen so far.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

last 3 days have been "the worst"..yup.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Lots of boats out today. From Destin to Pensacola Beach. Nice South East wind for Cobia Surfing. The SUN is bright.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

its going to take a few years of no cobia before we start caring about them enough to make them a game fish as red fish are.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Today should be good.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

season isn't really slow...last week (after water got to 70 and SE winds started blowing) was actually very good.


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

I have been three times in the last 10; no fish caught. We saw one yesterday (Monday) come out of the glare right on the bow, and that was the only fish we saw. Tough to go back out when compared to the good old days of seeing 15-20 a day from our little boat. I know the big tower boats catch them, but it still must be frustrating for them to catch 3-5 fish when just 10 years ago they would see 25-40 on a good day.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

We went 4 for 6 last Thursday from a small boat, I'm still mad we didn't get the big fish we saw, caught the smaller of a pair and it was a 60# fish. Tagged and released two for the Louisiana boys to get.


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Great report fishboy and I am glad you got on them! I just wish that was the norm.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Fishhead706 said:


> Great report fishboy and I am glad you got on them! I just wish that was the norm.


shoot, me too! I only went twice this year 0-0 the first time and then that good trip. Theres always one that fuels the fire for the rest of the season and the next year. I truly wish they would shut cobia down for a couple years commercial and rec. I think it would be an "easy" fishery to rebuild and I would love to see the numbers from when I was younger. 

I heard good things from today, but I can't go again until next week so who knows what will happen. 

Might be time to start pulling ballyhoo in the deep water.


----------

